# how the restaurant scam works in CM



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

there is a poster up for a restaurant for sale

it says you pay 6000 baht a month (about 200 USD). 

the current business owner offers thai and western food. She is thai did not come from Chiang Mai but from another town and had no experience in the restaurant business. 

the place is rented by the tailor next door. 

he rents it from the real property owner who is based one block away. 

to get the business someone will have to pay 500,000 baht (about 17,000 USD)

the new owner will have to pay for furnishings and air conditioning, etc. 

the new owner will have to pay for water and electricity which will run about 7000 baht a month (about 237.00 USD)

My inquiries into this property indicated the air conditioning might not work. 

the restaurant owner who sold it to the current owner neglected to tell her that he had not paid the electricity and water bills for the previous two months.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

I should clarify what I think the scam is here: it is that every owner seems to upgrade the restaurant buying more furnishings or whatnot. 

Then the pass these purchase costs on to the next tenant. In other words, they are just reselling the furnishings at a profit. 

This is they way the restaurant really makes money for the owners. 

As a restaurant, the place is not making any money.


----------



## wazza (Apr 4, 2010)

Dave O'Dottu said:


> I should clarify what I think the scam is here: it is that every owner seems to upgrade the restaurant buying more furnishings or whatnot.
> 
> Then the pass these purchase costs on to the next tenant. In other words, they are just reselling the furnishings at a profit.
> 
> ...


The Thais beleive there is a sucker born every day , my beleif is think twice then walk away,and dont be that sucker


----------

